# Questions for Hyatt Owners



## blackjack (Jul 7, 2014)

Dear all,

Been itching to add another timeshare week and just want to explore the different sub-systems to get my foot in the door of each one.  I currently have Starwood and know nothing about Hyatt system.  And now that they will add a Maui resort, it has me even more interested.  Hope you guys can quench of curiosity.  Here are some questions I have.

1.  Do Hyatt owners have the "Hyatt preference" period like Marriott and Starwood owners when exchanging back to Hyatt's? 
2.  How many Hyatt points is considered adequate for 2 bedroom in prime time?
3.  Which resort is best to own if using to trade between Hyatt's like lowest maintenance fees or trade power? 
4.  Do Hyatt resorts have good trading power with II?
5.  Do resale units have ability to convert to Hyatt hotel points like Starpoints with Starwood?
6.  Any particularly nice perk of owning at Hyatt?

Sorry for so many questions.  Appreciate the time.  

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## DAman (Jul 7, 2014)

*Answers to Questions*

!.  No Hyatt preference in II.  You cannot trade in II for a Hyatt with Hyatt points.  What you get is the ability to use your Hyatt points in an internal trading system for 2, 3, 4, or 7 night stays.

2.  2000 to 2200 for a two bedroom unit but it depends where and when you want to use.  Not enough points for a two bedroom at Highlands Inn at peak time for a week.  See Kal’s website for a link to the Hyatt points chart.

3.  Lowest fees are at Pinon Pointe in Sedona.

4.  The trading power is good.  You are limited to using your points one year out.  I can only search availability from today(July 7, 2014) until July 15, 2015. You can get any two bedroom unit for 1300 points, one bedroom 870 points, and studio 430 points in prime season.  Point values required are less in the off seasons. But you cannot use Hyatt points to trade back into a Hyatt.

5.  You own a particular week in a particular unit with point values already assigned. You get points if you do not use your home week unit to use either in the Hyatt internal system or in II.  It’s all automatic when you purchase.

6.  The best perk is the Hyatts are very nice places to stay.  2, 3, and 4 night midweek stays can stretch out your points. We enjoy Highlands Inn. It is nice to be able to pick up some nights there without having to spend a week.  

If you have 2000 points you can always trade in II for a two bedroom unit and still have 700 points to use in the internal Hyatt system.  Like all other systems you have to know the rules to use your points effectively.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jul 7, 2014)

The only other thing I would add is owners have 6 months to decide if they will use their home unit.  If not reserved or traded by then, it is made available to other owners through the point system.


----------



## blackjack (Jul 7, 2014)

DAman said:


> !.  No Hyatt preference in II.  You cannot trade in II for a Hyatt with Hyatt points.  What you get is the ability to use your Hyatt points in an internal trading system for 2, 3, 4, or 7 night stays.
> 
> 2.  2000 to 2200 for a two bedroom unit but it depends where and when you want to use.  Not enough points for a two bedroom at Highlands Inn at peak time for a week.  See Kal’s website for a link to the Hyatt points chart.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the detailed reply.

I take it that Hyatt has a different trading rules as I am used to.  Only being able to search one year out does limit some good weeks at some resorts I would imagine. 
How long can Hyatt points carry forward?  For example, if I have 700 left after exchanging in II, does those points expire?


----------



## blackjack (Jul 7, 2014)

suzannesimon said:


> The only other thing I would add is owners have 6 months to decide if they will use their home unit.  If not reserved or traded by then, it is made available to other owners through the point system.




Thanks for the reply, that would make me plan more ahead of time than normal.


----------



## lizap (Jul 7, 2014)

I own Westin and Hyatt.  I bought Hyatt for their unique locations.  IMO,  the Hyatt system is more complicated than Starwood's.  In order for points to not expire, they must be transferred to II.  I have gotten some great exchanges in II with my Hyatt.



blackjack said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply.
> 
> I take it that Hyatt has a different trading rules as I am used to.  Only being able to search one year out does limit some good weeks at some resorts I would imagine.
> How long can Hyatt points carry forward?  For example, if I have 700 left after exchanging in II, does those points expire?


----------



## DAman (Jul 7, 2014)

blackjack said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply.
> 
> I take it that Hyatt has a different trading rules as I am used to.  Only being able to search one year out does limit some good weeks at some resorts I would imagine.
> How long can Hyatt points carry forward?  For example, if I have 700 left after exchanging in II, does those points expire?



The points, if you have transferred them properly to II, are good for 2 years from the date of your week. If you don't transfer them to II they are good until the date of your week and you face some booking restrictions.  You have to know the terms: HRPP, CUP, LCUP, and EEE. You cannot combine Hyatt points for internal exchange purposes except under very limited circumstances(a reservation within sixty days-and you may have to pay the MF's for the next year although recently I did not have to when I borrowed).

There are a lot of rules you have to follow but I really like my Hyatt.  My first wish every year is to try and use my points in the internal exchange program.  Secondarily I use them in II.  But you have to know the rules.  Good thing you are asking questions


----------



## DAman (Jul 7, 2014)

I agree with Lizap.  

I bought Hyatt to use Hyatt locations.  High Sierra, Pinon Pointe, and Highlands Inn are all fantastic places IMHO.  DW loves the Highlands Inn. 

I am trying to get a couple of days at the Northstar Lodge but have been unable to book the very few units ever available internally.

When I haven't been able to use my points internally I have been successful getting nice trades through II.


----------



## blackjack (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone!!!  

Are you guys excited for the new Maui location?  

It seems quite complicated with the introduction of points.  I was just reading the DC points on Marriott and my simple "weeks for weeks" mind can't seem to wrap around it yet.  

I own only 1 bedrooms currently and my resorts aren't considered to be top quality and now that I have a daughter I want to start to get better resorts and be able to trade or use in prime season.  Priorities change and won't be able to travel last minute on great exchanges.  

Thanks again!  I learn a lot by asking questions that makes it easier for me to understand things when I encounter new information.


----------



## lizap (Jul 8, 2014)

The Hyatt system works for us.  I would strongly advise you to go to KAL's website and study it to see how you like the Hyatt system, and see if it work for you.  Do you own a Starwood 'mandatory' resort?




blackjack said:


> Thanks everyone!!!
> 
> Are you guys excited for the new Maui location?
> 
> ...


----------



## blackjack (Jul 8, 2014)

No, I have SDO and don't have experience using staroptions.  I will go to Kal's website to learn a bit more.  I was just going to ask where you guys can point me to to learn more.  Thanks!


----------



## blackjack (Jul 8, 2014)

Wow, Kal's website is really really really informative.  I just browsed it and already feel more educated.  haha.  

I am getting more interested in owning at Hyatt for sure.  Good to see passionate people involved with any system on TUG.  Really appreciate all your help and time!


----------



## blackjack (Jul 15, 2014)

Looking to purchase Highland Inn.  I see on ebay listings by CJ.  

For 2520, how much do you think I should pay.  How about for 2950?  

Is there somewhere I can find historical sales data?  or what the First right of refusal numbers are?  

Thanks!!!


----------



## DAman (Jul 16, 2014)

Check eBay completed listings for the data.  From what I can see these are very expensive. Kal's website also has some data.

Look out for what I expect is a very high reserve amount on the current eBay listings by CJ. I base that on the very high Buy It Now prices.


----------



## mwwich (Jul 22, 2014)

blackjack said:


> Looking to purchase Highland Inn.  I see on ebay listings by CJ.
> 
> For 2520, how much do you think I should pay.  How about for 2950?
> 
> ...



We bought 2 1300 point weeks resale and in hindsight should have bought one high point week. But in the end we've loved the Hyatt resorts.


----------



## Bob808 (Jul 29, 2014)

I just bought at the Hyatt Residence in Maui and was told it will open mid-December.  The positive replies above are good to hear.


----------



## Kal (Jul 29, 2014)

Bob808 said:


> I just bought at the Hyatt Residence in Maui and was told it will open mid-December. The positive replies above are good to hear.


 
 Congrats!!  That's the crown jewel of the entire Hyatt system


----------



## RichardL (Jul 30, 2014)

*Hyatt Perk*

Here is a Hyatt Perk, although you may not be able to book  a non-Home resort  Hyatt until 9 months out, you can get on a wait list 2 years out.  Wish the other companies allowed that.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Aug 1, 2014)

*Hyatt Points system works*



blackjack said:


> Thanks everyone!!!
> 
> Are you guys excited for the new Maui location?



Hyatt trades into Mauii will be really hard to get.  Look at Northstar and Siesta key which are almost impossible internal trades.  Hyatt gives you fixed week and fixed unit....recommend you consider buying what you want to use.

I think the 4 night mid-week is the best deal in Hyatt.  I own several Marriott weeks and the new point system is extremely expensive.  Hyatt point system is straight tup internal trade  2br platinum for 2br platinum.  2 BR for a 1br and a studio.  Marriott charges 7-9% extra for a points trade and for a points split.

I recommend 2,000 points or more.


----------

